# Would you Rather...



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

As in the poll.

Clarifications: Conductor is in the performer category. Score reading is in the listener category.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Being that my strengths are in composing, I'd say I'd like to enhance those skills.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I tried a bit of all 3, except conducting. I used to air conduct when I listened to Mozart and Beethoven  But I think I prefer being a better listener most of all, as in picking out more stuff in whatever I'm hearing.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

You left out my choice: to be a better person.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> You left out my choice: to be a better person.


Any of the first 3 choices would all make you a better person technically. Arguably the 4th choice could do opposite... My lecture for the day.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> You left out my choice: to be a better person.


I'd prefer if if others were better humans. :lol:


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm mostly a composer, and am always looking to improve in that, so I suppose I'll pick that option. Being a better listener and/or performer would be nice though, and those are always things I'll be able to improve too.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to be a better listener always and to be better it needs to learn to play some classical instruments as well. But not performing to the public, I do not want to perform but, be a player in order to be a better listener.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

eljr said:


> I'd prefer if if others were better humans. :lol:


Clean your room.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Ariasexta said:


> I want to be a better listener always and to be better it needs to learn to play some classical instruments as well. But not performing to the public, I do not want to perform but, be a player in order to be a better listener.


Honestly being a better listener was a good option too, and I would have picked it if I were allowed multiple options. It's linked with both being a better performer and being a better composer - listening skills are important to both of these things, imo.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Clean your room.


My rooms are always neat and orderly. 
Everything in it's place.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> My rooms are always neat and orderly.
> Everything in it's place.


Only that way one survive. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nowadays it would be performance. Nothing like being able to communicate music directly to people with your own hands/voice.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> You left out my choice: to be a better person.


Certainly, if a person resorts to the logic "music is subjective" ONLY when defending certain types of music he cares for, (but pretends like "music is not subjective" in other instances), he doesn't seem like a _good person_ in terms of "consistency of attitude". (Two die-hard advocates of modern and non-Western music on this forum come to mind, one of them being a "flautist"..)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Be a better performer, on traditional Scottish fiddle - play reels faster, manage 'double stops' properly, drops and raises, crisp strathspey bowing. Sadly, it's not likely. But 'it's fun trying'.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I'd rather cut off my left arm than have to choose only one of the first 3 choices.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*"Would you Rather..."*

Nah ... I'd Rather not.

Besides, you omitted these:

Gamblers Anonymous: be a better better
Midler: be a better Bette
Biden: be a Build Back Better World (B3W)

Better run now ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Another poll that sucks , the voters on that one, Hilarious .


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I like to thing that I'm improving as a listener with time, as being a better listener is one of my main long-term objectives in life. I'm not a composer nor a performer, so this poll was a no-brainer for me.


----------

